# Gun Purchases in 07?



## DDM (Feb 25, 2007)

So? What have you already bought this yr?
Lets see so far ive gotten a Glock 19,Glock 26,Keltec P3AT,S&W 686.
All but the Keltec i ordered from this guy http://www.summitgunbroker.com/
Hmmmm wunder what i'll Decide i "Need" next?


----------



## begleytree (Feb 25, 2007)

maybe a gun safe?
oh yeah, you're already looking for one.
lol
-Ralph


----------



## DDM (Feb 25, 2007)

Picked one up today. LOL Just placed a 200.00 ammo order at natchez.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Though I havent spent the cash, Ive got a verbal on the new T/C Triumph muzzleloader.

At one time I had a deal lined up for a stevens 243 but the little :censored: backed out on me. The deal was pretty good too - 1/2 box shot through it, 1 1/2 box extra shells, scope & gun for 325.


----------



## treebogan (Feb 26, 2007)

*Vipar*

I bought a "Vipar" its a Russian hunting rifle made with a Kalashnikov action,thumb hole stock with really nice figured timber.Alot of Rifle for $1500 NZD,about $1000usd.Its in .308 winchester,I bought it on the day i flew out "here dad,look after this"
Now I need a scope mount for it and some Deer to harvest,I'll be dreaming of hunting all this coming season


----------



## 59Billy (Feb 26, 2007)

Back when Al Gore was running for president, I went on a paranoia-fueled guns-n-ammo buying spree that'll probably carry me through this decade at least.


----------



## Timberhauler (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't bought any yet,but my next purchase is probably gonna be a Browning BAR in .300 short mag.....We've got enough handguns to last a lifetime.


----------



## tawilson (Feb 26, 2007)

I need to get something I can carry on me to plink red squirrels around the campground. I think a 22 revolver I can put birdshot in.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 26, 2007)

Almost purchased a very nice S&W Victory Model with a clean bore and tight lockup that had been nickel plated. No need for it, of course, but it was nifty and inexpnsive. I hesitated, went home to think about it, and someone beat me to it. Oh well. Wife wants a Kahr PM9 and a friend wants to sell his, so that's probably next on the list. And the new ArmaLite AR-24 pistol looks tempting, though I can't figure what I'd actually use it for.

Other than that, still gotta get one of those Remington 700 Varmint LaminatedStock rifles in .308. I've been putting it off for years, but a buddy bought one a while back, set it up with a Leupold VX-III 3.5-10x40 and a Harris bipod, and it is a tackdriver - 100 yard five round groups that can be covered with a dime, using pretty much any match-grade 168gr round.

Oh, and I'm always on the lookout for vintage S&W Bodyguards, preferably AirWeight versions, in good condition, too.


----------



## LightningLoader (Feb 27, 2007)

I got an antique Ithaca side by side for my wedding anniversary last month. Has a short stock so that I can actually hold it up. I'll try to find the picture.


----------



## begleytree (Feb 27, 2007)

tawilson said:


> I need to get something I can carry on me to plink red squirrels around the campground. I think a 22 revolver I can put birdshot in.



Ouch Tom. birdshot and revolvers don't mix. find a small auto and put the birdshot in it. a .22 or .25 (or larger) will do fine. Now a 410 pistol was the thing back in the day, but you can't legally get those anymore that I know of.
-Ralph


----------



## tawilson (Feb 27, 2007)

Didn't know there was a problem with revolvers and birdshot. I have Ruger 22 semi rifle and the birdshot shell gets stuck and I have to pop it out by hand. I figured the same would happen with an automatic pistol. I would rather get an auto, Bersa makes a 22 version of the 380 I have already. Maybe someone makes a birdshot load for the 380. I haven't seen one, but haven't looked too hard.


----------



## DDM (Feb 27, 2007)

begleytree said:


> Ouch Tom. birdshot and revolvers don't mix. find a small auto and put the birdshot in it. a .22 or .25 (or larger) will do fine. Now a 410 pistol was the thing back in the day, but you can't legally get those anymore that I know of.
> -Ralph


Yup You Can Taurus makes a 410/45 Revolver.
http://www.taurususa.com/products/gunselector-results.cfm?series=41


----------



## begleytree (Feb 27, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Didn't know there was a problem with revolvers and birdshot. I have Ruger 22 semi rifle and the birdshot shell gets stuck and I have to pop it out by hand. I figured the same would happen with an automatic pistol. I would rather get an auto, Bersa makes a 22 version of the 380 I have already. Maybe someone makes a birdshot load for the 380. I haven't seen one, but haven't looked too hard.



you can run into a couple different things there. most of the time birdshot casings are a tad bit shorter than regular rounds and can cause a stovepipe, and some birdshot has a smaller charge and doesn't cycle the bolt, or cycle it hard enough for the case to clear the chamber.
I know they make birdshot in 9mm, so you'd think it would be available in 380. like you, I haven't looked very hard....
ever have any luck with the birdshot that looks like it has a tylenol stuck in the end? I've shot blackbirds with it at 20ft and they fly off. the old crimped shells were awesome. they didn't fly off after a dose of that!

DDM, I'm sure glad I out the part that said "that I know of' in there. looks like I stand corrected!
-Ralph


----------



## MikeHammer (Feb 27, 2007)

Considering a Glock 23 to replace the 19 I currently carry. Also going to take a look at the Springfield and H&K .40s


----------



## michael j (Feb 28, 2007)

DDM said:


> Yup You Can Taurus makes a 410/45 Revolver.
> http://www.taurususa.com/products/gunselector-results.cfm?series=41



Yep, my LGS has got one one the shelf right now. Magnum Research has been marketing one for years.


Mike


----------



## jefeVTtreeman (Feb 28, 2007)

2007 beens good to me

Colt Gunsite CCO
HK p2000sk for the wife
Colt Gunsite full size on the way
2 ruger vaqeros for the kids when they are old enough


No new rifles but remington has some really nice 700's out this year






.


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 28, 2007)

tawilson said:


> I need to get something I can carry on me to plink red squirrels around the campground. I think a 22 revolver I can put birdshot in.



Look at the Gamo pellet rifles. They are pretty deadly for small varmits and only take one pump.


----------



## KMB (Feb 28, 2007)

jefeVTtreeman said:


> No new rifles but remington has some really nice 700's out this year.



I got the 2007 Remington catalog in the mail the other day. I really, really like the looks of the Model 798 Stainless Laminate (green laminate) :love1: I would like it in .243 Win.
And, I'm once again in the "want a .40 S&W semi-auto" mood. Can't afford one yet, but I've been looking and researching. If I could get one tomorrow it would be either a Ruger P944 or CZ 75 Compact or Taurus 24/7-40BP. One day...

Kevin


----------



## davidgpo (Mar 3, 2007)

When Al Gore said he was "not going to take our guns away", I too went on a spree because it was obvious he wasn't truthful.

I bought a CZ75, CZ82, AK47 & Dan Wesson 44 revolver.

I'm looking for a Dan Wesson Razorback and maybe a Cetme.

I'm building an AK47 from a kit as well.

David


----------



## Tom_Scheller (Mar 3, 2007)

59Billy said:


> Back when Al Gore was running for president, I went on a paranoia-fueled guns-n-ammo buying spree that'll probably carry me through this decade at least.



...and I don't think it's too early go on MY paranoia fueled guns-n-ammo buying spree before '08! Yikes!

TS


----------



## Timberchic (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm gonna get myself a Glock model 30 for conceiled carry


----------



## tawilson (Mar 3, 2007)

Ralph, I'm still unclear about what the problem is with revolvers and birdshot. And I don't know what stovepipe is, even though I am a tinknocker. The birdshot I used in the 22 auto rifle was the type with the crimped end, and I figured it was the metal spreading out was keeping it from being ejected. Probably the small charge of a 22 didn't help. I stopped by my gun dealer today, and he didn't think a birdshot round for my 380 would work very good as it is a short barrelled gun and it would spread to quick. He had a 22 revolver that had an interchangeable 22 mag cylinder that looked promising and he had 22 mag in birdshot. Watcha think? It's got a little ejecter thing to pop the shells out even if they do get stuck.


----------



## tree md (Mar 3, 2007)

I've got all the guns I'll ever need for any kind of game in N. America. Some of my guns go back 3 generations and are some of my most prized possessions. I am more into bowhunting theese days and almost exclusively hunt with a bow. I have taken 5 deer and 2 hogs since Oct. 06, all but 1 (my buck) with a bow. 

Haven't bought a gun since the early 90's but if I were to buy a new gun I would either get the new T/C Encore pro hunter or a Browning BAR. Both are sweet guns.

I think I would rather buy a new saw this year though or if I really had my druthers, an APA Black Mamba X2 bow!


----------



## Marco (Mar 5, 2007)

This new .375 Ruger round has got me thinking about doing something with a 98 action I have seasoning.


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Mar 5, 2007)

well I am thinking about getting a Kimber Aegis , dont know yet [9mm] nice,small and light and good for CC






it costs too much to shoot a 45acp $15 a box at the local range and you have to use their ammo


----------



## windthrown (Mar 5, 2007)

*I want...*

I am looking for a lever action Marlin 30-30. My brother has one and it is one of my faves. I have an Enfield .303 but it takes my shoulder off after firing 10 rounds.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 5, 2007)

*Gammo*



A. Stanton said:


> Look at the Gamo pellet rifles. They are pretty deadly for small varmits and only take one pump.



I have a Gammo 'handgun' and it is really powerful for a gas pellet gun. Great for plinking with. I use the Ruger .22 for small vermits.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 5, 2007)

tawilson said:


> I need to get something I can carry on me to plink red squirrels around the campground. I think a 22 revolver I can put birdshot in.




Hmmm, camping and plinking... I want more than a plinker when camping. My brother and I usually pack when we go camping. He brings his Tarus 9mm with a laser sight. I bring my 1911 .45, and we bring a rifle or two. We used to think we were a little paranoid, until one year we went off-roading and camped not too far from here (before I moved here). Turns out that there was a guy that went berzerk and killed 3 people in the same campground the day after we were there... the sheriff called me to ask if we had seen the guy there the night before he went berzerk. He was despondant over breaking up with his girlfriend... so he blew holes in people at random.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 5, 2007)

windthrown said:


> Hmmm, camping and plinking... I want more than a plinker when camping. My brother and I usually pack when we go camping. He brings his Tarus 9mm with a laser sight. I bring my 1911 .45, and we bring a rifle or two. We used to think we were a little paranoid, until one year we went off-roading and camped not too far from here (before I moved here). Turns out that there was a guy that went berzerk and killed 3 people in the same campground the day after we were there... the sheriff called me to ask if we had seen the guy there the night before he went berzerk. He was despondant over breaking up with his girlfriend... so he blew holes in people at random.



Oh no, I keep at least my 380 nearby. Any terrorists come around here, they are gonna get their butt kicked. This is in my own campground. I start getting it ready to open around the middle of April, depending on the weather, and I'd like to get rid of some of the red squirrels while no ones around. I use birdshot cause of all the trailers around. It's a seasonal campground so everyone leaves the trailers there year round.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 6, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Oh no, I keep at least my 380 nearby. Any terrorists come around here, they are gonna get their butt kicked. This is in my own campground. I start getting it ready to open around the middle of April, depending on the weather, and I'd like to get rid of some of the red squirrels while no ones around. I use birdshot cause of all the trailers around. It's a seasonal campground so everyone leaves the trailers there year round.



Ah, I see, a plinker on top of usual artillery.... good policy. Doing in tree rats, also a good policy. 

Maybe we should start a splinter thread, but I will hyjack this one. We were thinking about opening an campground here for summer use. We have 105 acres here, 80 in trees. Dunno about the noise, the potential crazy people and whatever else might be an issue. We have water and electric hooked up to the barn and a large level and graveled section of the property that used to have several trailers for the previous owners. Then there are pleanty of tent campsites off of skid roads here that I have cleared with the tractor. Dunno if there is any money in non-trailer/RV camping though.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 6, 2007)

You'd be surprised. As I said, we're seasonal, and don't advertise, yet still get lot's of call for weekend or weekly camping, and a good portion of them are tenters. I have taken in a few on occasion, but you have to screen them, sometimes it's 6 people and oldest is 19. Party, party, party. Which is ok in someplaces, but we're a fun, family campground.
My biggest grief with the red squirrels, is they ran the gray squirrels off. Two summers ago they were completely gone from the campground. I did see some around here last summer, so they are making a small comeback.


----------



## TimberPig (Mar 6, 2007)

windthrown said:


> I am looking for a lever action Marlin 30-30. My brother has one and it is one of my faves. I have an Enfield .303 but it takes my shoulder off after firing 10 rounds.



Have you tried a slip on recoil pad? The metal buttplate they came with doesn't do much to soften the recoil. Considering that a .303 British has about 75% of the recoil of a .30-06, I would think this is the cause, rather than extreme recoil. Either that or you are just more sensitive to recoil than most people.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 8, 2007)

I joined a hunting camp this year. It's in the shotgun only part of the state. My dad wanted to go with a 20 ga. so I gave him my 11-87 Premier. We bought a fully rifled barrel with the cantilever scope mount for it. So he bought me *this 11-87 Sportsman Deer 12 ga.*!


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 15, 2007)

I see someone cleared way too much money on a firewood conveyor.


----------



## ButcherGY54 (Mar 22, 2007)

If I get the job I put in for I'll be able to get my dream gun.

*Barrett M82A1*:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 23, 2007)

ButcherGY54 said:


> If I get the job I put in for I'll be able to get my dream gun.
> 
> *Barrett M82A1*:hmm3grin2orange:


If that sucker shoots the .50cal., you better plan on spending $2 per bullet.


----------



## ButcherGY54 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes it is the .50 BMG. Told the Mrs. it cost just as much to shoot as all the other guns. Just not as much as all the other guns combined!!! 

David


----------

